# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  ИБП Powercom обеспечивают стабильное электроснабжение железнодорожных билетных касс

## Labs

Компания Powercom модернизировала 130 билетных касс на Октябрьской железной дороге.

Летом 2014 года российская компания ООО «Лармана» при содействии представительства компании Powercom завершила проект по модернизации билетных касс на Октябрьской железной дороге (Москва). Заказчиком работ выступила ОАО "Московско-Тверская пригородная пассажирская компания".

Для поддержания высокого уровня качества обслуживания пассажиров и обеспечения непрерывной работы по продаже билетов на пригородные поезда Октябрьской железной дороги летом 2014 года было проведено переоснащение касс. Все точки продаж были оснащены источниками бесперебойного питания Powercom (ИБП) для защиты кассовых аппаратов от основных неполадок с электропитанием и предотвращения выхода оборудования из строя или его отключения. 

Всего в рамках этого проекта было установлено 130 источников бесперебойного питания Powercom Imperial IMP-3000AP. 

Серия Imperial оказалась идеальным решением для небольших площадей заказчика. Кроме этого, в компактном корпусе ИБП установлено несколько аккумуляторов, что позволяет значительно увеличить время автономной работы.  При перебоях с основным электропитанием IMP-3000AP обеспечит более 40 минут автономной работы кассовых аппаратов. Этого времени по расчетам вполне достаточно для обеспечения непрерывности обслуживания пассажиров в момент устранения неполадок основной электросети или перехода на другую подстанцию.

----------

